# Michigan Gas Utilities (natural gas)



## TwodogsNate (Jul 30, 2009)

FERG 06 said:


> Oh I don't have a prob w/the fact that their rentals. 1) we've had for 12 yrs and only 2 tenants. Bought for 43,000, yea it went up and down but we only owe about 25,000 on it and haven't really put too much into it.
> 1) bought for 60,000 put 20,000 into it 4-5 yrs ago and it's down in value but again only had a few tenants in it and don't plan on selling it so the tenants will be paying the mortgage and I don't figure on putting too much into it for a while as we totally renovated it, as long as it's not tore up.
> The third has been a prob. Bought it to bail my brother out. In a rougher neighborhood. Have had trouble keeping someone in it so it's either vacant and we're paying the bills or we've had to kick 'em out and it gets tore up. And the system takes so long it give 'em more time to screw ya.
> This last time I left it vacant till my daughter and her fiance graduated from college so they could move in. They don't care that it's old, in that neighborhood. It's clean and they got it decorated nice. Even if I have to put some money into it at least it won't get tore up.
> ...


I have thought of picking another one up to "Must be a sickness" You can find them In Garden city for 10,000.00, If you had 7,000.00 grand cash they would probably take It. If I did by another It would have to be cash, No monthly payments to strees the wife out.


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

Very informative thread, I (ouch) just bought one and did check with the city it's in, no inspections or city codes at all. I'm afraid to say what city for fear they are reading this. I will make sure everything is correct before I rent, but I really hope I don't get what you have shared here. Those taxes in the areas some are talking about seem wild high! and the tax transfer thing is very typical of any city/county/state. Sure isnt right for all the $ these folks earn, is it?


----------

